# PDF's in ein Blob-Feld speichern



## P_H_I_L (15. November 2007)

Hallo, ich habe mit iReport einen Report erstellt.
dieser wird nun beim Druck befüllt und als pdf in einem Order auf meiner Festplatte hinterlegt. 
doch jetzt muss ich eine Änderung machen! 
und zwar den befüllten Report der nun eine PDF ist (funktioniert wunderbar!) muss ich in die DB Schreiben --> Blob Feld

habe damit null ahnung, weiß nur wie man eine column vom Datentyp Blob in SQL anlegt. (verwende DerbyDB)

wie schreibe ich den das pdf in die Datenbank? und wie kann ich es mir wieder holen und autom. öffnen lassen?

Hoffe um kurze Hilfe DANKE


----------



## P_H_I_L (15. November 2007)

habe jetzt schon angefangen:

            String filename = getSBVars().getDocsPath();
            java.io.File file = new java.io.File(filename); 
            int fileLength = (int) file.length(); 

            java.io.InputStream fin = new java.io.FileInputStream(file);

            getSBData().getDokumentDataProvider().cursorLast();

            RowKey rk2 = getSBData().getDokumentDataProvider().getCursorRow();
*            getSBData().getDokumentDataProvider().setValue("datei", rk2, fin);*

            getSBData().getDokumentDataProvider().commitChanges();

ich schreibe hier zuerst das pdf auf die Platte
dann hól ich mir es und will es in einen Blob-Column meiner Tabelle inserten.
doch ich will keine connection aufbauen.
geht das ohne? ich verwende solche dataProvider! doch die DickMarkierte Zeile geht so nicht, ich kann hier nur einen String mit setValue einfügen! gibt es eine andere möglichkeit?
wer kennst sich aus mit studiocreator?


----------

